
Y Media Labs got $2.5M grand mansion in Hawaii for all employees to use for free - vanni
http://www.businessinsider.com/y-media-labs-sumit-mehra-on-hawaii-mansion-2017-5
======
vanni
I cannot even start telling you why this is completely wrong...

